# first turkey with a bow



## goosekiller83 (Jan 22, 2010)

went out turkey hunting with my wife there are lots of turkeys around. The first day she had one at 5 yards but could not draw back because it wa staring right at her as soon as it walked in front of me at 14 yards I shot and missed twice. second day was full of birds again and some more misses by me. The third day I was down to 2 arrows and one good broadhead I finially had a gobbler at 40 yards so I took the shot and smoked it. It ran up the hill and I could not find it in the dark so we left, the next day I found it 10 feet from where I was looking. heres a few pics. If you guys are looking for a great sounding slate call I have a friend that makes them they are Pure Strut Custom Calls and they sound great.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!! Nice Birds!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

goosekiller83 said:


>



Great Job! Congrats


I really like that bottom pic.

-Bob


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice job on the birds! But did I read that right........two misses at 14 yards and a hit at 40? :16suspect


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job on the birds! But did I read that right........two misses at 14 yards and a hit at 40? 



A few practice shots are always nice!

Congrats on your first bow bird.

BTW why 2 dead birds in the last pic? Who shot the other one?

Jim


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Congrats, nice gobblers.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Am I missing something here?


----------



## goosekiller83 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ack said:


> Nice job on the birds! But did I read that right........two misses at 14 yards and a hit at 40? :16suspect


ya I was a little excited and trying to shoot to fast before they turned around and seen me my buddy who makes the calls from california killed the other one but we are allowed two birds in the spring season.


----------



## Bcfisher0228 (Mar 10, 2011)

I take it this was a out of state hunt?


----------



## goosekiller83 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bcfisher0228 said:


> I take it this was a out of state hunt?


It was for my friend in califorina but not me and my wife we both live here in kansas


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice birds but sounds like your close range shooting needs some workCongrats!


----------

